# Nice girls Monarch Thunderbird $90 BIN



## jkent (Jun 29, 2012)

Buy it now on ebay $90 Sweet looking bike!http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-196...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564b143524


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 29, 2012)

That is beautiful and a good price, darn the good deals are always around when you don't have the money.


----------

